# Corporate Alliance Droid - AMT/ERTL - 1:48



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

After a first trashbash last year, I opened this (rare?) SW kit... 











the target : a battle of Karshyyyk diorama...











A lot of empty spaces in the hull... too many!

[]
WIP - A combler.... by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

highlighted in orange, the empty spaces
I can share the references of the vectorization app if needed!  
[]
WIP - A combler.... by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


some minimalist upgrades... to erase the moulding tenons


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

not a perfect engine, but not an empty box anymore... 

[]
20190807_135558 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


20190807_135607 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


20190807_135646 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr[/]

Please, do not open it... 

[]
20190807_140605 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

20190807_140613 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr[/]

Primer time! 

I've lately seen that the guns are not drilled... let's drill the guns and the muzzles.... 


canons by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


[]
Cache-flammes by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr[/]

step 2 
[]
2019-08-24_03-27-34 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr[/]

I failed drilling the... last ones... as it always happens....


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

base coat with "Gun Metal"...
more flashy than I thought.... :x 

I believed that "gun metal" looked like "a real gun burnt metal"

[]
Base gun metal by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Base gun metal by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr[/]


[]







[/]








[/]



what about the dio? 
[/]


base of polystyrene 

[]


a small laying of plastiroc.... 

[]


Then I applied toilet paper mixed with PVA glue added with water to create the water surface


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

A base coat of AMMO dark _sea blue_...




I attempted to brush it with AMMO dark grey.... unsuccessfull.... but that was the ever first drybrush of my life.... 





base coat of dark grey too on the tracks 

Oops... an unconventional part in the track.... moulding default? 



a quick gloss varnish to prepare the weathering steps.... 
the drybrush has disappeared... :x 





after my first drybrush, 
my first oil wash... 


before


after


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

To create the waves and the foam, I'll use cotton mixed with PVA glue added with water






I wanted to add battle droids on the flanks of the tank (as in the movie) but the place seems really restricted... 
let's think about it....






next steps:
weathering of the tracks, fixing of the kit on the diorama and filling of the gaps with [toilet paper-PVA glue-water], making of waving and foam...


Sorry for the multiple posting but the boards did not allow more than 10 pics in my messages... 
and I hope that my English writing is understandable.... I wrote it too fast... just tell me please


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome build! :cheers2:


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Thanks!
I'm 46 years old but a rookie modeller!

Thanks Blake. 

yesterday's work:
oil-washes brown, then black on the track. 
Will be enough! 




I failed with my first attempt of pigments (hard pastels in fact) 
I threw myself in the battle without any knowledges about it.... bad pick! 
I asked some friends and watched some tutorials and... I'll be back!

The WIP and the thread are synchronized now...


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

My ever first attempt of pigments with hard pastels... 

cannot evaluate the result.... what do you think of it?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It looks like a finely crafted - and used - piece of machinery to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Very nice job indeed!


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You turned a "meh" subject into something really cool :thumbsup: The detailing inside really helped. The paint job makes it look almost steam-punk. Huge improvement over the screen version.


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot PerfesserCoffee... what a surprising nickname... (excuse-me but I'm French so some fine details could escape my mind !  ) 

But,Thanks a lot

The next challenge is to create the sea effect and foam... Advice welcome!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Philbouq said:


> Thanks a lot PerfesserCoffee... what a surprising nickname...


_Professeur Café_ would be the translation despite the dialectical spelling of _professor_. :grin2:


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Here is the beast.... 
fell free to criticize please (as hard as it's constructive!  ) 


Photo lightbox by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


Photo lightbox by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


Photo lightbox by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


Photo lightbox by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


Photo lightbox by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


Let's work at the sea now.....


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Making of the water and the foam should be more difficult... 


Histoire d'eau acte 1 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr​
The tank is glued on the diorama and the gaps are filled with toilet paper with [PVA glue +water]
Then it looks like smoke in a cartoon.... 


Histoire d'eau acte 1 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr​
Foam is made by very small parts of coton applied with a small bruxh with the same mix [PVA glue +water]
(That's not finished yet in this pic)


Histoire d'eau acte 2 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr​
The transition between the volume of "moving water" along the tank and the "calm water" still needs to be completed...


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Here is the current step of the forward foam and waves... 

Histoire d'eau acte 2 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

the original one

starwars3-movie-screencaps.com-5811 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

C'est awesome mon ami! Bien fait!


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Thank you very much WhiskeyRat!

Here is the result of an afternoon gluing 2mm² parts of cotton.... 
I can't stand it anymore.... 

Not completed yet but the end is on approach.. 

the next Q-tip or demak'up cotton that cross my route will remember me.... 



Histoire d'eau acte 3 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Histoire d'eau acte 3 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Histoire d'eau acte 3 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Histoire d'eau acte 3 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great foam effect :thumbsup:

The only thing I can think of to add is a subtle highlighting to bring out some more details and to look like reflected sunlight, etc.

Incredible work on the pastel/weathering. :surprise:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That's awesome foam! :thumbsup:


----------



## JediDad (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't comment a whole lot Phil, but I have to this time. You did a fantastic job!! Perfect pastel work man. And the base, whew!!


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Magnifique!!

This is very, very impressive. You've succeeded in so many ways on this incredible piece of work. You really brought this kit to life with your amazing paint job. Your diorama is absolutely fantastic. Your photography is excellent and you did a great job recording your progress. Great job!!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The metallic surface looks fantastic. Did you achieve the "marble" effect also with pastels? How did you apply them?


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

electric indigo said:


> The metallic surface looks fantastic. Did you achieve the "marble" effect also with pastels? How did you apply them?


Thanks a lot!

I hope my explanation will be understandable... Feel free to ask more 

After the base coat with MigJimenez "Gun Metal", I washed the whole "panel lines" with bunrt earth oil ( thinnered with.. "F gasoline"?) and added some hard pastels powder fixed with F gasoline too! 

first, I passed a brush wet of F gasoline on the surface that I wanted to pigment. 
Then I tapped this gasolined brush in dry pastel powder cup (green + black pastels to make a dark green mix) and tapped it where I passed the F gasoline before. 
And I let it dry

Here are the type of pastels I used on this pic (not the good colors but the good box!  ) 








Yesterday, FFG figs've just arrived 






I'll try to find time to do some tests in the coming days, hoping that they'll find some space enough on the flanks


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

good idea to add some B1 droids if you can fit them. i built the AMT star wars EP1 tank, and the hasbro B1 figure was about the right size for it.


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot JediDad, Milton and Pob



PerfesserCoffee said:


> The only thing I can think of to add is a subtle highlighting to bring out some more details and to look like reflected sunlight, etc.


Thank you very much Prof' !  
How would you make that Professeur? What parts of it would you highlight? 

I thank you a lot AussieMuscle
Not a lot of time this week-end but I tried a first test assembly ("white mount"?), just to have an idea of the feasibility of their positioning and to get a look at the scale ratio.... It seems to fit! 



​


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Philbouq said:


> I hope my explanation will be understandable... Feel free to ask more


Thank you very much. I will try this out on my next dirty robot. 

Good luck with the Battle Droids!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Philbouq said:


> Thanks a lot JediDad, Milton and Pob
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Prof' !
> How would you make that Professeur? What parts of it would you highlight?


Maybe take a look at the movie and freeze-frame some shots (or find some online) and see where the highlights would work. Otherwise, use a very bright light--maybe use a flash on your phone or digital camera-- and see where the highlights belong.

You don't really need it since the model is a somewhat reflective silver but it might be a nice touch.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I love painting with light (and shadows) in photography and the effect @PerfesserCoffee is talking about is called caustic reflections. They change constantly depending on the time of day, day of the year, seasonal sun angle and postion, tide motion and wind effect on the water surface for where ever you may be standing near or on a body of water. Here is one of the most extreme examples I could find to show the effect.

https://www.atoptics.co.uk/fz260.htm











You can take your model outside and walk around it (change your eye level as you do) and see what your dio 'water' does to the model. Each time you go around move the model to a different postion to the angle of the sun. When you see something you like - photograph it and then decide if you can effectively recreate it with paint on your model. Your "foam" height and density will effect how this shows up visually, but would be accurate to it being there at the same time.

:cheers2:


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot mates. 

I'll think about this add on the hull


on the 16st of november

found that to make the water on the tank. 
with the warranty of no yellowing with time

20191116_182846 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

the effect, after drying, on a trash part. 



20191116_211449 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr[



20191116_211349 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr



Droids white mounting by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Droids white mounting by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


on the 17st of november


black primer One shot from Mig 



20191117_170739 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

weapons and equipment with polished metal from Mig ....


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

today's small work


les ingrédients 

Peinture dro8dz by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

recipe :
50 drops of matt white
3 drops of pale yellow
20 drops of thinner
and here's ivory, mate!



Peinture dro8dz by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Peinture dro8dz by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Peinture dro8dz by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Roger, roger! :thumbsup:


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Perf' 

I worked on it yesterday..

Droid at sea ! 
the blaster damage effect is made with my daughter's old eye shadow (dark grey with flakes)
! 

20191207_171131 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

20191207_171139 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr​
Here is the general looking of the dio
Last droid on the right has to be reshaped. It's too leaning backwards

20191207_174313 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

20191207_174259 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr​
I spilled Liquitex on the surface. The brilliance and depth effect is better in real than in the pics.

Attempt of ammo explosion in water with cotton and PVA glu on a lollipop axe... Blah! Needs to be improved...


20191207_165647 by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr​Mouais..... Faut voir....


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

I unmounted and mounted the fig again on Sunday. It seems more realistic

I think that I'll give away about the jets of water.
I'm afraid of wasting the scene.

here are the current pics....
I'll still have to add water and foam on the track...





Final pics by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Final pics by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Final pics by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Final pics by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Final pics by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr

Final pics by Cyber Mecha, sur Flickr


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Looks like it's popping out of the movie with the droids added. :surprise:


----------



## Philbouq (May 29, 2014)

After more or less vain (but rather more anyway!) Attempts to reproduce the flow of water on the caterpillar ...



I did not have the necessary know-how to tweak all the flows as I had been advised many times ...
But given my level, I say: not too much is needed! (pretending !!!)

I declare this diorama officially completed...



Situation....

Year 19 before the Battle of Yavin,

In the last days of the Clone Wars, the fights ignited all the borders of the Galactic Republic, touching many worlds hitherto spared.
Surrounded for two years, located in the Middle Rim, Kashyyyk should have been safe with the retreat of the Confederation of Independent Systems towards the limits of the Outer Rim.
However, it became the stake of one of the biggest battles of the last year of war.


A NR-N99 Persuader class droid tank, better known as a droid tank or snail tank, assaulted the beach in the Kachirho lagoon.
(Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith)



Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr

Completed diorama by Bouq, sur Flickr


a short video of the diorama


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Still exceptional!


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, it sure looks great. What an exceptional job for a "rookie".


----------

